# Audio driver for Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop

## Toby Jones

I'm running Gentoo Linux on a Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop.  I'm having difficulty getting the audio up and running.  I've tried most of the kernel audio modules and most of the ALSA modules, but nothing seems to work.

The dell website says this about the I8200 sound:

-Foster's Audio sound system 

-Optional External: Midnight gray Harmon/Kardon 195 Speakers 

-Crystal CS 4205 AC '97 software based audio 

I assume I'm looking for a driver for the CS 4205.  Nothing in the kernel docs reference the 4205 and the ALSA website doesn't mention the CS4205.

Has anyone gotten the audio working on an I8200 or am I out of luck right now?

----------

## klieber

 *Toby Jones wrote:*   

> I assume I'm looking for a driver for the CS 4205.  Nothing in the kernel docs reference the 4205 and the ALSA website doesn't mention the CS4205.

 

Try using the Intel ICH (i8xx) driver.  Not very intuitive, I know, but it seems to work.

--kurt

----------

## Toby Jones

Worked like a charm.  Thanks!

----------

## Stalione

Hi,

 I have the same crystal sound card using ac97 codec and I used snd-card-intel8x0 but it didnt' work for me.  this is what i have currently loaded (from lsmod command):

snd-card-intel8x0       8672   0

snd-pcm                29760   0  [snd-card-intel8x0]

snd-timer               8704   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         23072   0  [snd-card-intel8x0]

snd-mixer              26568   0  [snd-ac97-codec]

snd                    32512   1  [snd-card-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec snd-mixer]

Am i missing something?

----------

## Tester

Instead of ALSA, try the standard OSS driver from the standard kernel tree..

----------

